
Last Year, the Flu Put Him in a Coma. This Year He's Getting the Shot - daegloe
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/10/14/656290155/last-year-the-flu-put-him-in-a-coma-this-year-hes-getting-the-shot
======
tomohawk
A co worker last year ended up in the hospital with the flu. He had been
vaccinated. He was told by the staff that vaccinated people appeared to be
harder hit, so he is unlikely to get a flu vaccine again. He's no antivaxer.
Yet, information on how effective these vaccines are seems hard to get and
politically sensitive.

The npr article states that weakened immune systems can put people at risk,
yet the 1918 flu most severely affected those with the strongest immune
systems. Many of the flu symptoms are due to immune response, and apparently
that flu elicited a much stronger response and higher mortality amongst the
healthy.

